# Growing in Maine



## call_duty (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I am considering growing outside in Maine. but dont have the resources to start them inside. Can I start the seeds outdoors? And what strains would grow best? Thanks


----------



## smokybear (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi there call duty. Good to have you here on MP. This is a great place to learn how to grow mj. There is a ton of information on how to do outdoor grows.

 Since it's Maine and I'm sure your growing season is short, you will want to get some indica dominant strain to ensure that you have time to finish them up before the first frost. Someone has a chart that tells you the first and last frost dates. I'm sure that it will be posted soon. 

They can be started outside. I would germinate them in a paper towel until the tap root pokes out and then plant them where you want them. Are you going to be placing them in the ground or in pots? 

Good luck and keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## call_duty (Mar 27, 2008)

hey smokybear. thanks for the input. I plant to start them in the ground. Would it be better starting them in a pot? Thanks


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 28, 2008)

In the ground is fine. Just be aware you generally need more seeds planting in the ground because more will be lost to weather pest animals and the like than when you get them biger and move them outside. I use to sow a row, save two or three of the best and some would be male leaving one or two to finish with. I would sow several different rows scattered out but it was mostly bag seeds wich i had a bag full of. If you do this this year you might want to grow a plant that you let polinate and make lots of seeds so you have plenty to sow for next year. Slim


----------



## Old Bud (Mar 28, 2008)

You would be much better to try to get some clones. I don't know what things are like on your side of the border but around here there are lots of clones for sale around planting time. Price is about $100 / dozen but sometimes much cheaper towards the end of the planting season. This way you are assured of females.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 28, 2008)

I always start my outdoor seeds in dixie cups until they are about 4-5 inches tall before I plant them into the ground. That's what I recommend you do. That will help with germination rate. Are you going to be putting them in good soil or just the ground? Take care and be safe.


----------



## call_duty (Mar 29, 2008)

I plan to put down good soil in the area where I am planning to grow. I have more than enough seeds so I will probably just start them outside. Thanks


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 29, 2008)

good luck. keep us posted cause i love to see outdoor grows cause thats what i plan on doing. got one on the patio but cant wait to see what i(and you) can to get going in the ground without any restraints. mr sun mr sun please come out so my plant cant bake in you oh mr sun


----------



## call_duty (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds great. Good luck to you!


----------

